
What an Inauguration does to your traffic (Last.FM) - pclark
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lozzd/3212523793/in/pool-webopsviz/
======
pmjordan
Meanwhile, the messages per minute on twitter were 5x the average according to
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/did-twitter-just-
pass-d...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/did-twitter-just-pass-digg/)
and assuming the graph starts at 0.

------
ashleyw
It'd be interesting to know what type of music people around the world were
listening to after the inauguration in comparison to before.

~~~
jfornear
[http://hypem.com/track/733478/Jay-Z-
My+President+Is+Black+%2...](http://hypem.com/track/733478/Jay-Z-
My+President+Is+Black+%28Remix%29)

~~~
JMiao
the original.

[http://www.thesixtyone.com/YoungJeezy/song/My+President+%28f...](http://www.thesixtyone.com/YoungJeezy/song/My+President+%28feat.+Nas%29/28761/)

------
iigs
The Web Ops visualizations photostream that this is a member of is really
useful for ideas.

~~~
seiji
Ideas for what?

~~~
iigs
I'm an engineer/sysadmin and we're responsible for providing instrumentation
for operations people. I'm always on the look out for functional and
attractive displays, whether it's a color scheme for a cacti graph we already
have or something completely different like:
[http://www.boingboing.net/2007/06/21/steampunk-problem-
li.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/06/21/steampunk-problem-li.html)

